# Vape Shops to visit near Bryanston / Johannesburg



## DirtyD (27/2/18)

Hi all -

I am currently staying in Bryanston for today and tomorrow - I will be visiting JHB and particularly this side of JHB a lot the next few months -

Which shops are worth checking out ? Which deals must I look out for ? 

I'm in a flat spin on what shop to visit or not - and can also not fit in every shop after work , so I want to spend my time travelling to and from these shops wisely.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MrDeedz (27/2/18)

Hi Bud, I work in Bryanston on Sloane @ The Campus, Nothing close by but here's a few in and around the area that I go to:
Vapeking Fourways : Address - Shop 4, Merrow Down Plaza, 71 Troupant Avenue Magaliessig
Vape King Montecasino 
(https://www.vapeking.co.za/)
Vape Drippin Sunninghill : Address - Shop 33, The Square at Sunninghill, Corner Leeukop and Naivasha Rd
(https://www.vapedrippin.co.za/)
The Vape Industry Kelvin: Address - 75 Louiseway Street,
https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za
The Cloud Lounge Vapery Fourways : Address - 1 Sunset Ave, Pineslopes Shopping Centre, (above Beerhouse)
(https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/)

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DirtyD (27/2/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Hi Bud, I work in Bryanston on Sloane @ The Campus, Nothing close by but here's a few in and around the area that I go to:
> Vapeking Fourways : Address - Shop 4, Merrow Down Plaza, 71 Troupant Avenue Magaliessig
> Vape King Montecasino
> Vape Drippin Sunninghill : Address - Shop 33, The Square at Sunninghill, Corner Leeukop and Naivasha Rd
> ...



I worked next to Sloane mall today - very close to you

Thanks for the tips man appreciate it


----------



## MrDeedz (27/2/18)

@DirtyD Pleasure bud! I edited the comment with the websites so you can have a view of the stock items/specials, make sure you check the availability on your desired Nicotine strengths 1st though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (27/2/18)

@DirtyD there is a Vaperite in the area as well bud:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DirtyD (27/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @DirtyD there is a Vaperite in the area as well bud:
> View attachment 124042



I've actually been to that one before - nice shop. thanks bud.


----------



## smilelykumeenit (27/2/18)

Lunit Vapes in Bryanston

@LUNIT Vapes


----------

